# Just Got Denied for SSI



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

DON'T GIVE UP! I applied for SSI my first time and was denied. I appealed it and the 2nd time I got it. I have heard that most people get denied the first time that they apply for it.
I was pissed off when I found out I was denied, but I so glad I tried again. I too have many of the same issues that you do. I have had all kinds of jobs and either quit them or was fired. I couldn't deal with the same issues that you specified.
Please don't give up. I had all kinds of documentation and I had someone represent me in court. Give it a second chance.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This was your initial application?

The denial rate at that stage is very, very high. They do this because they know a lot of people will just give up without pursuing it further, and that saves the government a lot of money in the long run.

If you have medical documentation and doctors backing your application, it should just be a matter of time before you get it. You have to stick with it, though. It's intentional that the process is so daunting, so that fewer people stick it out to a point of acceptance.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> This was your initial application?
> 
> The denial rate at that stage is very, very high. They do this because they know a lot of people will just give up without pursuing it further, and that saves the government a lot of money in the long run.
> 
> If you have medical documentation and doctors backing your application, it should just be a matter of time before you get it. You have to stick with it, though. It's intentional that the process is so daunting, so that fewer people stick it out to a point of acceptance.


this person right here hit the nail on the head, they do this in britian to with benafits.
they refused you and already youve given up like alot of people do, give it another swing.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

amberkits said:


> Do i need to hire a disability lawyer?:/


Maybe. My lawyer said he knew a lawyer who was good at getting people disability.

Like others said - you usually have to appeal to get SSI. I got it on my first try - but only because I was locked up in a psych hospital when I applied. I'm afraid I can't recommend getting locked up to get it - but then you HAVE to go before a judge. But your lawyer won't let you talk - you're just a retard in their eyes anyway. The shrink does all the talking. But then you get locked up with roommates who urinate in milk cartons and scream all night.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

its normal to deny it FIRST time , lawyers are mostly free for ppl with no income just search or ask around.

check youtube and listen to others who gotten the same issue and what they did to get it.

How to Prove You are Disabled to Social Security






Denied by the Social Security Disability Judge? Here's Why. Attorney Jonathan Ginsberg Explains


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

They always deny you the first time since they don't want to give out $$$. You can be blind and paralyzed and they will still deny you (true case). The entire process is designed to make you give up. Appeal and keep at them.


----------



## Nightwing85 (Dec 6, 2013)

You are almost guaranteed to be denied the first time. Appeal and try again and although it is not necessary having legal representation helps a lot and greatly speeds up the process.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Nightwing85 (Dec 6, 2013)

amberkits said:


> Yeah, I'm going to appeal.
> My moms looking into getting a disability lawyer ><


Good keep at it and good luck.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I can recommend one that I used. They are called Allsup and they are in Belleville, Illinois. I don't have their phone number handy, but look online for them.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I had to at least once appeal to get my ssi. Social security requested for a reconsideration with a paid doctor visit to do a evaluation. I got approved.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Like others have already stated, it's set up to make you give up. I was lucky and got accepted the first time. But from what I hear you almost always get denied at first.
I broke down when I talked to the doctor that SSI hired to review me. That probably helped to be honest. I mean I can see it from his perspective, I must have come off as seriously messed up now that I think about it.

It's a very stressful thing I know. I remember how low I was when I applied. So im sorry this is becoming a chore for you. Just keep at it. Best of luck to you!


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

amberkits said:


> Yup. Guess I might as well kill myself now.
> My mom keeps blabbing her mouth to all her co workers and friends about it and theyre all saying i wont get it and its pointless.


Tell your mom how you feel. And tell her how common it is to be denied.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

amberkits said:


> Yup. Guess I might as well kill myself now.
> My mom keeps blabbing her mouth to all her co workers and friends about it and theyre all saying i wont get it and its pointless.


Look up legal aid options for SSI cases in your community. If you have documentation for your issues, a lawyer will take one look at it and be able to tell you whether or not you can get it (and from what you've written here, it sounds like you'd be able to - just have to jump through the hoops to get there).


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

Use the name of the company that I mentioned in an earlier thread. Like I said, they APPROACHED ME, I didn't seek them out. I was going to call a social security attorney in the phonebook, when I was approached. After being denied the first time, I HAD ABSOLUTELY NO INTENTION of giving up. I was going to fight until I drew my last breath, if possible. 
DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

AceRimmer said:


> They always deny you the first time since they don't want to give out $$$. You can be blind and paralyzed and they will still deny you (true case). The entire process is designed to make you give up. Appeal and keep at them.


When I first applied I encountered people missing legs and arms and being denied, and perfectly normal people faking they are mentally disabled and getting money. Talking about justice...


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

Stay postive. I know that its hard. I struggle with negativity every day. I hope things work out for you!


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

.


----------

